# Help!!!Bow wont paper tune



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

Come on guys someone has to have an Idea for me to try


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

Sounds like a torque problem to me! My APA shoots awesome! It's 65% let-off! If that doesn't work, call Al at the factory for more help!


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

JW. What do you have you center shot set at? I have thought that it might be a torque problem but no matter where I grip I still get the same effect.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

what bow is it?


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

cam timing?
stretched cables or strings?
check for axle shims that are too tight
bad limb?

i think i read somewhere here
nock pinch
bent axle


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

ArcherDad thanks, I'm going to have to tear her down to check some of those things. I can say that the cam timing is right on and the nock pinch is a non issue.
At least I have another 3 things to check!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

no sweat... :thumbs_up


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

OK, so it's a single cam. Take a real close look at cam-lean. This makes a string oscillate sideways. If too severe you'll never get the bow tuned.

Also check limb pocket, limb alignment, limb twist, etc.


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

Jaws, check the lean in the idler wheel first! I set my center-shot dead in the middle with a laser! This should get you a good bullet-hole!


----------



## f1maxis (Feb 24, 2004)

As bfisher stated, check for cam/idler wheel lean. I have ran into this same problem with a buddy's bow, wouldn't paper tune regardless of what we did. It turned out that a leaning idler wheel was causing the problem.


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Yep. As I read down through the posts, that is the first thing I thought of- cam lean! It leans at full draw, then straightens up as the arrow moves through the rest. Uni's are bad about that.


----------

